# Grey or black spot on red male guppy



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

One of my male gups has developed a new black/grey spot on his left side. It isn't on the right side. Any ideas on what it might be? I never had a gup with coloring that wasn't bilateral...it's wierd. No changes in behavior btw. The males have been chasing each other around a lot, you can see nips in his tail. Could it be a bite?

Left side


Right side

This is the tank that had the columnaris. But is columnaris black or is this probably completely unrelated?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It just looks like a funny marking to me but the photo is not totally clear. Is there any sign of it being raised, sunken, funny growth or missing scales?


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

snail said:


> It just looks like a funny marking to me but the photo is not totally clear. Is there any sign of it being raised, sunken, funny growth or missing scales?


No it isn't raised or missing scales or anything. Maybe it is just a wierd coloration, I don't know, however now it looks like he has an ich bump on one of his fins. I'm not one to let things get to me but boy I am pretty annoyed right now. I'm just so gun-shy on this tank because every time I turn around something is wrong with something in it. Hopefully I'm not making a lot out of nothing *n1

Now that one of the plants is showing growth, I feel better...hopefully it isn't ich but an air bubble on his fin! I pray it's gone tomorrow


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The mark looks natural to me and it doesn't look like anything is wrong with that area. I dunno. Pretty little guy.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> The mark looks natural to me and it doesn't look like anything is wrong with that area. I dunno. Pretty little guy.


Thanks for the input Ben, Yeah he is a pretty guy, hope he's ok. he and his three brothers are almost full grown, tails are still growing.

on another topic, I like this smilie *n1 I'm going to use it as my flying off the handle icon, that was def me tonight after possibly finding ich!
oh and here's another leakfrog for you :frog-28492:

ok 14 hours of studying mathematics has my head spinning, I'm getting loopy. Thanks Snail and Ben, g'night


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Niki7 said:


> on another topic, I like this smilie *n1 I'm going to use it as my flying off the handle icon, that was def me tonight after possibly finding ich!
> .....I'm getting loopy.


That smilie should just be reserved for your personal use, lol. When you hover your mouse over it, it should just simply say, "Niki" If anyone else tries to use it, it faults out saying that they must obtain your exclusive permission. I may have to suggest that one.

You loopy....NO WAY!!


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like you have things sorted, but I'd just add it looks like pigment, not a problem to me. While guppies are usually symmetrical there's nothing that says they can't have a mutation here and there. Skin looks healthy, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> That smilie should just be reserved for your personal use, lol. When you hover your mouse over it, it should just simply say, "Niki" If anyone else tries to use it, it faults out saying that they must obtain your exclusive permission. I may have to suggest that one.
> 
> You loopy....NO WAY!!


ROFLMAO! *r2 *n1 *r2

you know what's funny? the name of that smilie is "nilly" on the list...that's close to Niki lol

oh BTW, one of this fish's brothers has a small dark spot on his right side. So I will watch them but it looks like this could be genetic. all that loopiness for nuttin'...(which is good)

thanks Chris too for the input!


----------

